# HIDE YO' WALLETS



## «Jack» (Jul 12, 2012)

IT'S THE STEAM SUMMER SALE

http://store.steampowered.com


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 12, 2012)

OH JOY.

Brb crying for my bank account.


----------



## «Jack» (Jul 12, 2012)

Also, vote for The Witcher 2 for the Community Choice, or I will murder you.


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 12, 2012)

Anyone else disappointed that it's literally just a sale and there's no achievements or anything?


----------



## easpa (Jul 12, 2012)

OH MY GOD, FINALLY!  Anyone think they're going to drop the price for Skyrim any more? I'm broke enough as it is. >.<


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 12, 2012)

Kinda late into the summer, no?


----------



## «Jack» (Jul 12, 2012)

Pachireecko said:


> OH MY GOD, FINALLY!  Anyone think they're going to drop the price for Skyrim any more? I'm broke enough as it is. >.<



Wait for a daily deal. ****'ll get reaaaaaallllly low then.


----------



## easpa (Jul 12, 2012)

?Jack? said:


> Wait for a daily deal. ****'ll get reaaaaaallllly low then.



Screw it, I'll just get the Bethesda bundle. I've been meaning to get New Vegas too, anyway.


----------



## PaJami (Jul 12, 2012)

Yay, I'm going to be gone for half the sale V_V Nice timing, Steam. 'Precaitate it! xD But on the bright side, I'm glad they're actually having one  I've been wanting excuses to fill up my library a bit, so glad we get one after all  And I guess I can use Steam mobile on my trip


----------



## «Jack» (Jul 12, 2012)

Pachireecko said:


> Screw it, I'll just get the Bethesda bundle. I've been meaning to get New Vegas too, anyway.



Excellent choice


----------



## easpa (Jul 12, 2012)

?Jack? said:


> Excellent choice



Thanks!  These downloads are going to take forever with my crappy internet, though. :/ Whatever, these games are worth it.


----------



## AndyB (Jul 12, 2012)

Jas0n said:


> Anyone else disappointed that it's literally just a sale and there's no achievements or anything?



I've heard the profile badges are going to come into play eventually. For what I don't know.


----------



## Keenan (Jul 12, 2012)

Does this affect TF2 in-game purchases, or just the games themselves?


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 12, 2012)

Keenan said:


> Does this affect TF2 in-game purchases, or just the games themselves?



TF2 store has its own sale on now.


----------



## Keenan (Jul 12, 2012)

Jas0n said:


> TF2 store has its own sale on now.


I saw it. The fact that the weapons are non craft ruins most of it's point and value. I really hope I can get a Balloonicorn later this month when they restock. My friend might get one, too, and he might give me his genuine Balloonicorn, if I can get him to buy one in the first place...


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 13, 2012)

Day 2! I'm thinking of buying From Dust, looks great.

Also: Background seems to have changed, dem *****es are building a treehouse.


----------



## «Jack» (Jul 13, 2012)

Jas0n said:


> Day 2! I'm thinking of buying From Dust, looks great.
> 
> Also: Background seems to have changed, dem *****es are building a treehouse.



From what I've heard, From Dust's kind of a crappy console port with crippling Ubisoft DRM. I dunno if those issues have been fixed, but it kinda turned me off from buying it.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 14, 2012)

Anyone recommend anything from here? http://store.steampowered.com/browse/mac/?snr=1_4_4__12

I'm not really a PC gamer, though.  The only non-console game I play these days is Age of Empires II.


----------



## «Jack» (Jul 14, 2012)

Jeremy said:


> Anyone recommend anything from here? http://store.steampowered.com/browse/mac/?snr=1_4_4__12
> 
> I'm not really a PC gamer, though.  The only non-console game I play these days is Age of Empires II.



The Binding of Isaac is an excellent game. It's pretty hard to describe, but it's pretty addictive if you get past some of the gross-out/slightly infantile humor.


----------



## Brad (Jul 14, 2012)

You all need to vote for Left 4 Dead. Now. Do it.


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 14, 2012)

?Jack? said:


> From what I've heard, From Dust's kind of a crappy console port with crippling Ubisoft DRM. I dunno if those issues have been fixed, but it kinda turned me off from buying it.



I bought it, I've heard a lot from what I'm assuming is the vocal minority but my friend said he had a lot of fun with it, and it seems like my type of game. Haven't had a chance to play it yet to try it for myself though, but it was so cheap I'm not that fussed if it's completely unplayable.


----------



## AndyB (Jul 14, 2012)

I picked up Lara Croft and the Guardian of Light with it's DLCs.


----------



## Trundle (Jul 14, 2012)

All I got was Dungeon Defenders so far. I hate being poor.


----------



## Brad (Jul 14, 2012)

I bought the Payday, and The Left 4 Dead bundle, but that's about it for me, unless something truly amazing goes on sale.


----------



## «Jack» (Jul 15, 2012)

>WITCHER 2 FLASH SALE
>Buy in a shout of triumph
>Prepare to install
>Estimated time: 3 days
>It'll be okay, they overestimate
>5 hours later- 10% downloaded

WHYYYY


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 15, 2012)

?Jack? said:


> >WITCHER 2 FLASH SALE
> >Buy in a shout of triumph
> >Prepare to install
> >Estimated time: 3 days
> ...



Your internet officially sucks.


----------



## Brad (Jul 15, 2012)

Started Downloading Left 4 Dead 2 yesterday at 4:30 PM. It is now 10:18 AM, 61% done.


----------



## PaJami (Jul 15, 2012)

RIP wallet... I hardly knew ye  So far, I've gotten Orcs Must Die, Knights of the Old Republic, and Binding of Isaac: Wrath of the Lamb... Today I'm thinking about getting Killing Foor, Bastion (if it wins the community vote), and maybe Walking Dead or Trine 2 or Saints Row the Third. YAAARGH! Too many good games D: xD


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 15, 2012)

Debating whether or not to buy the Prince of Persia pack: http://store.steampowered.com/sub/8233/ ... May also buy Dungeon Defenders if it wins.


----------



## Caius (Jul 15, 2012)

Luckily I've got nothing I want to get.


----------



## «Jack» (Jul 15, 2012)

I'm trying to stem the bleeding, but here's my purchase list so far:
-The Witcher: Director's Cut Enhanced Edition
-The Witcher 2: Assassins of Kings Enhanced Edition
-Hitman Complete Pack
-L.A. Noire (Thinking about getting the DLC if by some miracle it goes on sale again, as I missed it the first time around)
-The Binding of Isaac Complete (for a friend)


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 15, 2012)

Haven't got much so far really,

- From Dust
- Toki Tori
- Trine 2

and I gifted Dead Island to a friend.


----------

